# some more questions



## blondlebanese (Dec 12, 2014)

what produces the trichoms?  are they made by the leaves or the flowers?  since they surround the flower I'm guessing they are there to protect the flower some how.  the five indica I've raised have hardly any trics.  by schedule they should be ready to harvest in three weeks.  during flowering i experimented a little.  I had one under both 1000w hps and six each ho t5 bulbs.  the t5s i kept two inches off the canopy.  that particular indica plant did best.  a noticable difference from the other four that were raised under the hps only.  the plant raised under the combonation of hps and ho t5s grew buds two times the size of the other four.  but hardly any trichoms just like the other four.  my sativa raised with the indica are drenched with trichoms.  i raised two sativa plants under combonation hps and ho-t5s they are my best two sativas.  i don't know what caused the plants to do better under the combo of lights, maby the light spectrums combined or the extra lumens.  since all of the indica are so far failing to produce very many trics I'm thinking that they came off of a bad mother plant.  my other question has to do with light penetration.  what is the meaning of light penetration?  is it the ability for light to penetrate the leaves themselves or light penetration thru the canopy.  my thumb is turning greener.  from gardening not an infection.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 13, 2014)

It is probably the strain.  There is no reason that sativas should produce more trichomes than indicas.  Extra lumens will almost always give better results.  However, how did you get any HPS light to the plants if you kept the T5 right on top of the plants?  The trouble with trying to use a combination of fluoros and HID is that the fluoros need to be right on top of the plants to get good results.  This will block out HID lighting.


----------



## DankHobbyist (Dec 13, 2014)

You can run t5 between the plants or under them.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 14, 2014)

You do not want to run any lights under your plants--this is detrimental to good growth and confuses them.  I really do not see the benefit with running T5s with HIDs.

Unless you are raising the indica dominant under exactly the same conditions you raise the sativas, no comparision is valid or really tells you anything.  Also, strain plays a huge part in trich development.  A specific strain is only going to get as triched up as its genetics lets it.


----------



## DankHobbyist (Dec 14, 2014)

Benefit would be spectrum.


----------



## blondlebanese (Dec 14, 2014)

i placed the t-5s over the plants that I thought were on the edge of the hps's usable light. about 24" away from the hps.  before I was growing a sog I was mearly acomodateing a problem of to many plants that I thought I had.   what about my other question about light penetration and do the leaves produce trichoms.


----------



## blondlebanese (Dec 14, 2014)

I have read that plants do better when the light comes from a single source.


----------



## zem (Dec 14, 2014)

it seems like you have read a load of misleading info...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 15, 2014)

The light from the T5 is not going to penetrate 24"--that is a big part of trying to use T5s and HIDs--the HIDs need to be a foot or so away and the T5 needs to be within inches of the canopy.

You have been misinformed about the light sources.  It is perfectly acceptable to use different light sources.  Some people find that they get better results with a bit of blue light in the flowering room and may run a MH along with a HPS.  The people running CFLs always have more than 1 light source.  Sometimes people put multiple LEDs in a space.  The number of light sources is immaterial.  It is the type of light and the spectrum that really matters...and that it is used in the manner that it was intended to be used.

I am not sure i am really understanding your question about whether the leaves produce the trichs or the buds do?  The trichs are a result of photosynthesis.  They are produced by the process of photosynthesis within the fan leaves, but most of the trichs appear on the bud and the small leaves surrounding the bud.  That is the reason that we do not remove those big fan leaves--they are the factory, the trichs (and seeds if not sensi) are the product of the work of the fan leaves.  It is a protection device for the bud whose real purpose is to grow seeds.


----------



## blondlebanese (Dec 16, 2014)

i've been reading a lot about growing indoors over the last six months.  i know some of it is someones guess or opinion.  it's good to have forums like this one to uncover the truth.  i surely do appreciate all the great information you all share with me.  i will get someone to show me how to post pictures.


----------



## zem (Dec 16, 2014)

blondlebanese said:


> i will get someone to show me how to post pictures.



easy, when you go to the reply part of the page below the thread, you see a button "manage attachments" you click it, Browse your computer for pics and choose them, after you finished choosing your pics, click "upload" and wait until you see that they have finished uploading and post them... if your pic are uploading very slowly, you can resize them smaller for a faster upload


----------

